# First Cook Request - Need Help with Pricing



## mkriet (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I've been smoking for awhile now, and always like to post my pictures online to show off my latest creations.  I did some ribs last weekend, and got a request from my wife's co-worker to make some ribs for a cook out they are having. 

They asked me to make them 4 racks of baby backs.  I was just trying to figure out the logistics and what I should charge.  

Lately baby backs have been going for 2.99 - 3.99 a pound.  How do I go about charging for them?  

Also, what is the best way to keep the ribs warm and tender when transporting?  

Any help you guys could provide is much appreciated.  This has been a dream of mine for awhile now, and would really like to make it a reality. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 26, 2016)

Charge them for the meat. Charge them for the seasonings, fuel, any other expenses you incur. Then charge them for your time.

To keep them warm while transporting, wrap in several layers o heavy duty foil, towels, and cram in a cooler, or cambro.


----------



## mkriet (Jul 26, 2016)

How much do you figure for your time?  I really don't know what that is worth in the world of barbecue


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 26, 2016)

Well in Ohio the average wage for a Head Chef is $44,000 a year. SO if you work a typical 40 hours shift you be at around $20/hour.

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes351011.htm

One more thing to consider is if one person gets sick at this event from your food, you risk losing everything you have.

Since you want to move into catering, check with your local Health department for food service regulations. Where I live this is handled by the County. They can provide you with all the information that you need to comply with to start a food service business.


----------

